

Creating a Home for Intelligent Media - cyrusradfar
https://medium.com/the-entrepreneurial-journey/you-won-t-believe-what-these-journalists-learned-when-they-tried-to-post-thoughtful-news-927a21fedcf5

======
cyrusradfar
Hi HN, I wrote the post and am trying to discuss whether you believe Social
Media can scale to serve the whole of humanity.

In my article I propose that the future of media and distribution will take a
page from HN and Reddit and be accomplished with shared audiences that create
and curate content.

Here's my summary of the attached article:
[https://medium.com/@cyrusradfar/summary-of-my-recent-
article...](https://medium.com/@cyrusradfar/summary-of-my-recent-article-on-
the-rise-of-community-media-6dd0a9b547ab)

Don't know how to format it correctly, so I'll spare you an eye-sore of copy
and paste.

